# Business Card Graphics



## Jake00 (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm wondering what any of you may be using on your snowplowing business cards in the line of graphic symbols. The one I use, which I don't really care for but it prints out nice and clean, is the red truck clipart that comes with MS Word. 

I've done google searches but have come up with very little.

Does anybody have anything else that they wouldn't mind sharing?

Thanks,

--Jimpayup


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

I have a picture of my truck with the plow on it. Sized down of coarse.


Ray


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I make my own graphics.


----------



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

put a picture of your own truck on it, that's what we use. A nice pic on a glossy biz card looks great!


I have found a few clip art snowplow trucks searching the internet, but they aren't that great.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

I was a little Bored....you can find better graphics.


----------

